# Posts 'joking' about violence towards women.



## Tinytom

If you post about beating up women or punching women or raping women as a 'joke' then fully expect a counter punch line of a ban.

Such things are joked about between men so keep it in the Male Animal. If you post on the open board you run the risk of being banned.

I am all for a joke between guys but on the open board where women and young impressionable males might see it is not allowed.

Consider your audience before posting.

@Katy @Lorian @Pscarb @Milky @hackskii @Robsta @db


----------



## Sambuca

i know i have been ruined as a young impressionable male! Since access to MA im even more ruined


----------



## Tinytom

Sambuca said:


> i know i have been ruined as a young impressionable male! Since access to MA im even more ruined


Would have thought your experience with scott would have been enough


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Are women allowed to joke about hitting men?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dr Manhattan said:


> Are women allowed to joke about hitting men?


Why would we want to? :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Dr Manhattan said:


> Are women allowed to joke about hitting men?


No ! It works both ways we will keep such jokes and comments to the pr


----------



## Sambuca

Tinytom said:


> Would have thought your experience with scott would have been enough


no comment haha


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Gym Bunny said:


> Why would we want to? :confused1:


Are you the representative of all women?


----------



## Enhance

What if you make a post about hitting a woman but state it is deadly serious, is that allowed ?


----------



## Dr Manhattan

mrssalvatore said:


> No ! It works both ways we will keep such jokes and comments to the pr


Cheers Mod :thumb:


----------



## HAWKUS

Or maybe the women should also just get a sense of humour...asking alot i know


----------



## MunchieBites

i dont see the point of this post sorry. so you're saying the lads can joke about it just not where the women can't see. Personally it should be either

1. joke about what you want to freely

2. dont joke about violence towards women.

Saying to hide it away is a bit weird... maybe thats just me.


----------



## Mish

Gym Bunny said:


> Why would we want to? :confused1:


Maybe you would consider kicking their balls up to their ears


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dr Manhattan said:


> Are you the representative of all women?


Yes. 

Seriously though, it wouldn't be fair if the rule only applied to the guys, turnaround is fair play.


----------



## Chelsea

MunchieBites said:


> i dont see the point of this post sorry. so you're saying the lads can joke about it just not where the women can't see. *Personally it should be either*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 1. joke about what you want to freely
> 
> 2. dont joke about violence towards women.
> 
> Saying to hide it away is a bit weird... maybe thats just me.


Looks like a mod's decision so your personal opinion isn't relevant really.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Mish said:


> Maybe you would consider kicking their balls up to their ears


Is that even possible? Sounds kinky!


----------



## Sambuca

MunchieBites said:


> i dont see the point of this post sorry. so you're saying the lads can joke about it just not where the women can't see. Personally it should be either
> 
> 1. joke about what you want to freely
> 
> 2. dont joke about violence towards women.
> 
> Saying to hide it away is a bit weird... maybe thats just me.


why people can say what they want in private. some people even say it in the public view but because they are comedians its ok


----------



## MunchieBites

Chelsea said:


> Looks like a mod's decision so your personal opinion isn't relevant really.


are you just still angry that i called John Terry a cvnt?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mish said:


> Maybe you would consider kicking their balls up to their ears


Thanks @Mish, you just confirmed something. Quoted for reference.


----------



## Chelsea

MunchieBites said:


> are you just still angry that i called John Terry a cvnt?


Im deeply hurt by everyone that called him such a thing!


----------



## MunchieBites

Sambuca said:


> why people can say what they want in private. some people even say it in the public view but because they are comedians its ok


personally i think people should be able to say what they want in public


----------



## Milky

This is long overdue IMO.


----------



## MunchieBites

Chelsea said:


> Im deeply hurt by everyone that called him such a thing!


hehehe

he is though..admit it...


----------



## Sambuca

MunchieBites said:


> personally i think people should be able to say what they want in public


I also think this. Some discretion* (thanx chelsea) is obviously needed in certain environments but as adults thats no problem


----------



## JANIKvonD

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks @Mish, you just confirmed something. Quoted for reference.


you're considering kicking someone in the balls :confused1:


----------



## deeconfrost

o



Dr Manhattan said:


> Are women allowed to joke about hitting men?


x2


----------



## Chelsea

MunchieBites said:


> hehehe
> 
> he is though..admit it...


You're making it worse now....you realise that right? :nono:


----------



## Mish

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks @Mish, you just confirmed something. Quoted for reference.


Confirmation of what Ms Bunny? I'm sure you detest violence of any kind.

This is a common phrase back home, you are Scottish too aren't you, or am i mistaken?


----------



## Chelsea

Sambuca said:


> I also think this. Some *digression *is obviously needed in certain environment but as adults thats no problem


Do you mean discretion mate?


----------



## Sambuca

Chelsea said:


> Do you mean discretion mate?


ye i have a fked up auto corrector. somes to replace words with names of drugs normally lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Sambuca said:


> ye i have a fked up auto corrector. somes to replace words with names of drugs normally lol


Haha wonder what you're usually writing about then dude :lol:


----------



## cas

You know, when I say "I'd hit that" I mean with my penis.....not my fists


----------



## Sambuca

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha wonder what you're usually writing about then dude :lol:


type C and it auto fills clenbuterol :lol:


----------



## comfla

What about a bit of man on man action?

What if I get to fight Cris cyborg?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mish said:


> Confirmation of what Ms Bunny? I'm sure you detest violence of any kind.
> 
> *This is a common phrase back home,* you are *Scottish* too aren't you, or am i mistaken?


being the top jock linguist of the board....i confirm


----------



## barsnack

what if whats said is light hearted and funny?


----------



## comfla

I found this video of @Gym Bunny


----------



## Conscript

barsnack said:


> what if whats said is light hearted and funny?


That's a ban mate, no such thing on the interweb!


----------



## Heath

comfla said:


> I found this video of @Gym Bunny


I am uncomfortable with your internet search history.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Mish said:


> Maybe you would consider kicking their balls up to their ears


Well well well I never.......


----------



## comfla

Heath said:


> I am uncomfortable with your internet search history.


Take dbol. All will become clear.


----------



## JANIKvonD

comfla said:


> I found this video of @Gym Bunny


i've seen that before :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Dr Manhattan said:


> Cheers Mod :thumb:


Oh my dear you are sooooo welcome


----------



## JANIKvonD

mrssalvatore said:


> Well well well I never.......


 :confused1: you've no idea what that means....do ya :lol:


----------



## kingdale

What if its not a joke


----------



## mrssalvatore

JANIKvonD said:


> :confused1: you've no idea what that means....do ya :lol:


Oh but I certainly do


----------



## Gym Bunny

Mish said:


> Confirmation of what Ms Bunny? I'm sure you detest violence of any kind.
> 
> This is a common phrase back home, you are Scottish too aren't you, or am i mistaken?


That you think I'm Scottish of course! Very flattering, but alas, woefully inaccurate.

I can't find a post on the main forum where I've posted that comment. :confused1:


----------



## luther1

kingdale said:


> What if its not a joke


Exactly,seen plenty of stories about wife beating on here that weren't jokes


----------



## JANIKvonD

be less hastle just making it a male only forum......there's only about 7 of them anyway


----------



## MunchieBites

JANIKvonD said:


> be less hastle just making it a male only forum......there's only about 7 of them anyway


and technically i'm a she-male


----------



## Conscript

JANIKvonD said:


> be less hastle just making it a male only forum......there's only about 7 of them anyway


And one's a mega-mod... :whistling:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

mrssalvatore said:


> Well well well I never.......


I don't think he was being threatening to a woman in that to be fair. After all, women don't have balls


----------



## mrssalvatore

Dr Manhattan said:


> I don't think he was being threatening to a woman in that to be fair. After all, women don't have balls


It's not the comment !...


----------



## Mish

Gym Bunny said:


> That you think I'm Scottish of course! Very flattering, but alas, woefully inaccurate.
> 
> I can't find a post on the main forum where I've posted that comment. :confused1:


I've seen you mention being a 'weegie' a few times a long with another couple of comments I just assumed you were Scottish.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Gym Bunny said:


> That you think I'm Scottish of course! Very flattering, but alas, woefully inaccurate.
> 
> I can't find a post on the main forum where I've posted that comment. :confused1:


So are you Scottish or not? If you're not, that'd explain why you've never posted that comment wouldn't it :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites

Mish said:


> I've seen you mention being a 'weegie' a few times a long with another couple of comments I just assumed you were Scottish.


isnt that what you clean windows with?


----------



## Dr Manhattan

MunchieBites said:


> and technically i'm a she-male


She-males are most welcome


----------



## Tinytom

I'm not entering into a debate.

I'm also not in the job of saying to people they can't have an opinion.

The MA and PR are specifically designed for adult content and discussion with the same sex. With men that's normally about shagging birds or other such male enjoyments. Lad humour is a thing that works best between lads and quite rightly it shouldn't be on the main board. I don't know what gets discussed in the powder room probably seeing or washing up or suchlike nor do I care as long as such filth I don't have to see on the main board.

A lot of you are missing the point. There are areas for adult discussion so make such comments in there. If you have access to the MA you will see that I post quite differently sometimes as it's all male banter.

So that's the point keep such talk in the right places.

If you are unsure of a post then don't post it because most likely it's not funny and will get you banned.

Just for clarification it's blatant 'punch her in the face/Cnut etc' posts that are becoming more frequent that are not allowed. Or the opposite way for women towards men.

There's numerous posts on here with 'hard internet tough guys' that go on about beating up guys etc. that's never going to be stamped out completely. That's not the issue. The issue is that domestic violence or suchlike is an abhorrent situation which I will not allowed to be perpetuated on this forum. If you have an issue with that then report me to Lorian or Katy but I can guarantee you won't get anywhere.

This forum is a business and stupid posting by morons drives business away. Hence the spate of bans that probably will happen with idiots pushing me with their posting after this or trying to be clever with their posting.

Let me save you the trouble before you think about it because I will just ban anyone making a joke out of this thread concerning the subject. That goes on any other thread as well.


----------



## comfla

Tinytom said:


> If you post about beating up women or punching women or raping women as a 'joke' then fully expect a counter punch line of a ban.
> 
> Such things are joked about between men so keep it in the Male Animal. If you post on the open board you run the risk of being banned.
> 
> I am all for a joke between guys but on the open board where women and young impressionable males might see it is not allowed.
> 
> Consider your audience before posting.
> 
> @Katy @Lorian @Pscarb @Milky @hackskii @Robsta @db


Mr Thomas,

Would something like this be classified as out of order?

User 1: blah blah blah urgghh I just felt like strangling her haha

User 2: haha - you should have mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Steviant

All sounds reasonable to me. As a new dad of a wee girl, I'm more uncomfortable with this type of humour than I used to be, so I think restricting to a space where you know not to go if you're easily offended is sensible.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

mrssalvatore said:


> It's not the comment !...


Huh :confused1:

That reply makes no sense.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Dr Manhattan said:


> Huh :confused1:
> 
> That reply makes no sense.


It does to the girls


----------



## Heath

mrssalvatore said:


> It does to the girls


Not a PR joke in the open forum I hope?


----------



## Dr Manhattan

mrssalvatore said:


> It does to the girls


Ok....

:stupid:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Heath said:


> Not a PR joke in the open forum I hope?


Wouldn't need to!


----------



## Smitch

To be fair I used to joke about rape and stuff, throwaway comments, make jokes about it on here etc.

I've recently met someone who was raped though and have seen how much it can damage every aspect of a persons life so now every time I go to make light of it or a similar situation I think of this person and I don't.

I'm not saying don't do it as it's not my place to, but just try and think of how it might make someone feel before you say it, cos online you never know who you're talking to.


----------



## Heath

mrssalvatore said:


> Wouldn't need to!


That clears things up?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Good decision IMO, some of the comments ive seen on here towards women are disgusting, even by some of the people who are tagged in the opening post, threads like these should be deleted off the board so we can move on and people know they wont be able to say such things again

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/207815-when-hit-woman.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237304-hitting-women-3.html


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Heath said:


> That clears things up?


Do Cookie Rai... I mean, Salvatore's posts make any sense? Or am I just going mad :laugh:


----------



## Tinytom

comfla said:


> Mr Thomas,
> 
> Would something like this be classified as out of order?
> 
> User 1: blah blah blah urgghh I just felt like strangling her haha
> 
> User 2: haha - you should have mate :thumbup1:


Yes


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Mr_Morocco said:


> Good decision IMO, some of the comments ive seen on here towards women are disgusting, even by some of the people who are tagged in the opening post, threads like these should be deleted off the board so we can move on and people know they wont be able to say such things again
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/207815-when-hit-woman.html
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237304-hitting-women-3.html


Jeez! Some of those comments are well worse than what people have been banned for lately.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Dr Manhattan said:


> Jeez! Some of those comments are well worse than what people have been banned for lately.


You wouldnt expect to see those kind of comments from MODs tbh


----------



## JANIKvonD

mrssalvatore said:


> It does to the girls


 :confused1: not private jokes about other members i hope. ban material that


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tinytom said:


> If you post about beating up women or punching women or raping women as a 'joke' then fully expect a counter punch line of a ban.
> 
> Such things are joked about between men so keep it in the Male Animal. If you post on the open board you run the risk of being banned.
> 
> I am all for a joke between guys but on the open board where women and young impressionable males might see it is not allowed.
> 
> Consider your audience before posting.
> 
> @Katy @Lorian @Pscarb @Milky @hackskii @Robsta @db


long overdue post .


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Mr_Morocco said:


> You wouldnt expect to see those kind of comments from MODs tbh


Thing is, there's even a like from Admin on it too. Guess rules can be picked and chosen :sad:


----------



## essexboy

Does my "signature" response calling for "burying under the patio" qualify. Its not hitting in its truest meaning is it?


----------



## mrssalvatore

.


----------



## MRSTRONG

essexboy said:


> Does my "signature" response calling for "burying under the patio" qualify. Its not hitting in its truest meaning is it?


have you even read your sig :laugh:


----------



## Tinytom

Mr_Morocco said:


> Good decision IMO, some of the comments ive seen on here towards women are disgusting, even by some of the people who are tagged in the opening post, threads like these should be deleted off the board so we can move on and people know they wont be able to say such things again
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/207815-when-hit-woman.html
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/237304-hitting-women-3.html


Thing is and I'm presuming you're referring to my post on that thread.

It was obviously a joke after answering the original question.

When something is obviously a joke and as such doesn't get reported then there's no issue.

But 'punch her in the Cnut' is radically different from a well written humorous post. Seeing as that post was liked by male and female alike it's intention was obvious.

There's nothing funny about crass violence posting as evidenced by the number of complaints about it. If anyone had complained about my post I would have apologised and removed it and not just said 'get a sense of humour'


----------



## mrssalvatore

JANIKvonD said:


> :confused1: not private jokes about other members i hope. ban material that


No, no other member


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Tinytom said:


> Thing is and I'm presuming you're referring to my post on that thread.
> 
> It was obviously a joke after answering the original question.
> 
> When something is obviously a joke and as such doesn't get reported then there's no issue.
> 
> But 'punch her in the Cnut' is radically different from a well written humorous post. Seeing as that post was liked by male and female alike it's intention was obvious.
> 
> There's nothing funny about crass violence posting as evidenced by the number of complaints about it. If anyone had complained about my post I would have apologised and removed it and not just said 'get a sense of humour'


So as long as a post is liked by a male and a female member, we're now ok to joke about hitting women, as long as it's a joke?

Not trying to nitpick or anything mate, just genuinely confused.


----------



## Tinytom

Dr Manhattan said:


> Thing is, there's even a like from Admin on it too. Guess rules can be picked and chosen :sad:


You know. I was especially helpful to you in a few instances which you could have got banned for.

You don't like how I moderate that's fine just leave. You don't have to be here. To be honest I've actually fought your corner in the past as a decent guy but if you want to have nit picks at me then that's easily solved.


----------



## essexboy

ewen said:


> have you even read your sig :laugh:


I wasnt refering to the "Sig" on the wotsit.Just my default response to deal with women problems.Please dont bully me anymore.


----------



## MRSTRONG

essexboy said:


> I wasnt refering to the "Sig" on the wotsit.Just my default response to deal with women problems.Please dont bully me anymore.


well that makes much more sense :blink:


----------



## Tinytom

Mr_Morocco said:


> You wouldnt expect to see those kind of comments from MODs tbh


Really? Then you obviously have no idea about what forms a real joke and what is a stupid sexist and unfunny post.

Again you're another one that in the past I've stuck up for when posts have been reported as a decent guy just said the wrong thing and now you want to have a pot shot at me for a post that's ages old?

No problem you feel aggrieved just go somewhere else but take pot shots and you'll be the one going.


----------



## essexboy

ewen said:


> well that makes much more sense :blink:


Actually, on re-reading it,I can see to the casual observer, it makes not a jot of sense.Not sure If I understand what I meant now..........


----------



## Dark sim

Tinytom said:


> Thing is and I'm presuming you're referring to my post on that thread.
> 
> It was obviously a joke after answering the original question.
> 
> When something is obviously a joke and as such doesn't get reported then there's no issue.
> 
> But 'punch her in the Cnut' is radically different from a well written humorous post. Seeing as that post was liked by male and female alike it's intention was obvious.
> 
> There's nothing funny about crass violence posting as evidenced by the number of complaints about it. If anyone had complained about my post I would have apologised and removed it and not just said 'get a sense of humour'


I think it depends on who the person posting is, as to how the post will be taken. You are well known, well liked by many on this forum. If I had written the same thing, it might not have got the same reponse, as I'm new and no one knows me.

If you are banning comments of violence toward women, then I think it has to be a complete ban, as you never know how someone might take the intended joke. Thats the thing with jokes, obvious or not, not everyone gets them.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Tinytom said:


> *Thing is and I'm presuming you're referring to my post on that thread. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> It was obviously a joke after answering the original question. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> When something is obviously a joke and as such doesn't get reported then there's no issue. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> But 'punch her in the Cnut' is radically different from a well written humorous post. Seeing as that post was liked by male and female alike it's intention was obvious.
> 
> There's nothing funny about crass violence posting as evidenced by the number of complaints about it. If anyone had complained about my post I would have apologised and removed it and not just said 'get a sense of humour'


I think it just needs abit more clarification tbh to save pointless bans etc, on the 1 hand in your OP your saying its a bannable offence to joke about hitting women etc but then in the bits in bold your saying its ok if its a joke and liked by males and females.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Tinytom said:


> You know. I was especially helpful to you in a few instances which you could have got banned for.
> 
> You don't like how I moderate that's fine just leave. You don't have to be here. To be honest I've actually fought your corner in the past as a decent guy but if you want to have nit picks at me then that's easily solved.


Tom I wasn't nit picking at you, it was more the admin like as I had a message said admin about a gif that I posted and got an infraction for it. And the rule that I supposedly broke didn't even apply to the gif in question.

Honestly, I'm not trying to nit pick mate, I am genuinely confused on the topic.

As for your post, way I read it (in that linked thread), it reads as a clear joke to me. Hell, I think I liked the comment myself as I thought it was a funny joke. I just find it a shame that there's a handful of people that appear to have taken it upon themselves to start reporting people's posts in an effort to get them banned, when there used to be so much humour and light heartedness in this board. Now it seems like everyone is treading on eggshells.

If I've offended you, I apologise as that wasn't my intention. As I say, it was the admin 'like' that surprised me considering my recent infraction.


----------



## Sambuca

if i was a mod id ban everyone and just talk to my self in the adult lounge


----------



## Tinytom

Dark sim said:


> I think it depends on who the person posting is, as to how the post will be taken. You are well known, well liked by many on this forum. If I had written the same thing, it might not have got the same reponse, as I'm new and no one knows me.
> 
> If you are banning comments of violence toward women, then I think it has to be a complete ban, as you never know how someone might take the intended joke. Thats the thing with jokes, obvious or not, not everyone gets them.


I agree. Back in January there were hardly any moronic posters or little gangs of people who seem to take enjoyment about harassing members.

Therefore that joke was taken as intended by adults. There's no way anyone can argue that was serious.

However recently there are so many braindead people who think posting about beating women up is funny that moderators have to be more guarded with what they say. For example that post I'd probably still write in the MA as it's still something that male adults would find funny but I wouldn't post on the open board as then you get people citing it as me being hypocritical.


----------



## The Cheese

I would just like to point out that the tagline under my name has nothing to do with keeping women in a well in my basement, nor turning the hose on them when they refuse to comply with my orders.

It refers to buying a present for a lady at my local Boots cosmetic department.


----------



## PHMG

#who gives a ****

No one is serious are they. And judging by some of the other stuff on the site, i would think this is the least of the problems.

Its ok to give open advice out for steroid use for all to read (including teens) but not to joke about bashing women?


----------



## Tinytom

Dr Manhattan said:


> Tom I wasn't nit picking at you, it was more the admin like as I had a message said admin about a gif that I posted and got an infraction for it. And the rule that I supposedly broke didn't even apply to the gif in question.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not trying to nit pick mate, I am genuinely confused on the topic.
> 
> As for your post, way I read it (in that linked thread), it reads as a clear joke to me. Hell, I think I liked the comment myself as I thought it was a funny joke. I just find it a shame that there's a handful of people that appear to have taken it upon themselves to start reporting people's posts in an effort to get them banned, when there used to be so much humour and light hearted mess in this board. Now it seems like everyone is treading on eggshells.
> 
> If I've offended you, I apologise as that wasn't my intention. As I say, it was admin 'like' that surprised me considering my recent infraction.


Just cos a post gets reported it doesn't mean it's a ban.

To be honest there are some posts that have been reported that I've found funny hence my inaction at them.

But the blatant 'punch up a bird' posting should be evident to anyone as unacceptable.

That's my point. I will never ban someone for an obvious joke or lighthearted post that has a bit of an edge. This is a forum for adults and therefore some things not everyone will agree with but I always operate under a freedom of speech mentality.

I also have to look at posting from a business angle. Rape and domestic violence is not funny.

However like I have said there is a certain humour between guys that borders on very extreme. That's the sort of thing that belongs in the MA where everyone is an adult and can choose to view or not.

I don't know why that concept is so difficult for people to grasp? Seriously a lot of you are at university or have been.

I realise that there are a few really dopey spanners on here that can only just about string a sentence together but the majority of you are educated. You can surely grasp the concept of the right time and place for a certain conversation?


----------



## JANIKvonD

im all for a joke.....& rite enough some of the sh!t thats been said in the past that's a bit close to the bone, but fuk me..everytime i see someone question a MOD, is being greeted with 'just leave' 'there's other boards if you're not happy' 'no ones holding a gun to you're head..MAKING you post here'. bit harsh tbh


----------



## Tinytom

PHMG said:


> #who gives a ****
> 
> No one is serious are they. And judging by some of the other stuff on the site, i would think this is the least of the problems.
> 
> Its ok to give open advice out for steroid use for all to read (including teens) but not to joke about bashing women?


Case in point. Seriously you can't grasp that premise that certain comments should be kept off the public forum?

Steroids and raping women. Not really the same is it? Or maybe it's different where you live?


----------



## Breda

PHMG said:


> #who gives a ****


Too many people, mainly the females and thats the real issue here

Waitin for this post to be reported


----------



## PHMG

Tinytom said:


> Case in point. Seriously you can't grasp that premise that certain comments should be kept off the public forum?
> 
> Steroids and raping women. Not really the same is it? Or maybe it's different where you live?


Your prob right, the two often go hand in hand. Along with coke, strippers and BMW's


----------



## Tinytom

JANIKvonD said:


> im all for a joke.....& rite enough some of the sh!t thats been said in the past that's a bit close to the bone, but fuk me..everytime i see someone question a MOD, is being greeted with 'just leave' 'there's other boards if you're not happy' 'no ones holding a gun to you're head..MAKING you post here'. bit harsh tbh


Not really. It's just logic isn't it? If you don't like the rules somewhere then go elsewhere.

Surely you went to school? Were you allowed to joke to the teachers about raping and beating women?


----------



## latblaster

Can't be bothered to read it all.

How about no talk of violence to one another.


----------



## Heath

PHMG said:


> #who gives a ****
> 
> No one is serious are they. And judging by some of the other stuff on the site, i would think this is the least of the problems.
> 
> Its ok to give open advice out for steroid use for all to read (including teens) but not to joke about bashing women?


----------



## Sambuca

am i only the person who comes on hear to talk about diet training and gear?  lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Tinytom said:


> Just cos a post gets reported it doesn't mean it's a ban.
> 
> To be honest there are some posts that have been reported that I've found funny hence my inaction at them.
> 
> But the blatant 'punch up a bird' posting should be evident to anyone as unacceptable.
> 
> That's my point. I will never ban someone for an obvious joke or lighthearted post that has a bit of an edge. This is a forum for adults and therefore some things not everyone will agree with but I always operate under a freedom of speech mentality.
> 
> I also have to look at posting from a business angle. Rape and domestic violence is not funny.
> 
> However like I have said there is a certain humour between guys that borders on very extreme. That's the sort of thing that belongs in the MA where everyone is an adult and can choose to view or not.
> 
> I don't know why that concept is so difficult for people to grasp? Seriously a lot of you are at university or have been.
> 
> I realise that there are a few really dopey spanners on here that can only just about string a sentence together but the majority of you are educated. You can surely grasp the concept of the right time and place for a certain conversation?


No I get this mate, and in my experience, you've always been very reasonable with people and patient too. And I have seen patience get tested too!

Like I say, I read what you put as a joke and it was obvious it was one. I also agree with you that there are some things which are totally unacceptable for posting on the open forum.

It was just considering I got an infraction (and my first one since being on here) that I was surprised to see the person that have me that had liked such a joke, when my infraction was for a gif (which are often listen on here as jokes) and that the reason for the infraction didn't even fit with it.

Like I say, sorry if I initially p!ssed you off with my post, but hope you realise it wasn't a dig at you


----------



## Tinytom

Breda said:


> Too many people, mainly the females and thats the real issue here
> 
> Waitin for this post to be reported


Like I said. I ignore reported posts that I feel are just not worth reporting.

I only act on something that May infract on the boards business.

I also said I'm not against those jokes just not on the open board which causes issues.

That's not really that unfair is it?


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Breda said:


> Too many people, mainly the females and thats the real issue here
> 
> Waitin for this post to be reported


Reported.


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Breda said:


> Too many people, mainly the females and thats the real issue here
> 
> Waitin for this post to be reported


It's not even all of the females though. Most of them are a good laugh. There's just a handful that take things way too seriously and have a superiority complex. Maybe not enough cuddles (or too many) when growing up.


----------



## Tinytom

Dr Manhattan said:


> No I get this mate, and in my experience, you've always been very reasonable with people and patient too. And I have seen patience get tested too!
> 
> Like I say, I read what you put as a joke and it was obvious it was one. I also agree with you that there are some things which are totally unacceptable for posting on the open forum.
> 
> It was just considering I got an infraction (and my first one since being on here) that I was surprised to see the person that have me that had liked such a joke, when my infraction was for a gif (which are often listen on here as jokes) and that the reason for the infraction didn't even fit with it.
> 
> Like I say, sorry if I initially p!ssed you off with my post, but hope you realise it wasn't a dig at you


I can imagine which gif it was. The bird getting punched?

Not a great post I must admit. I detest seeing that sort of stuff.

Infractions are there as a warning that you've overstepped the posting rules a bit. Just take it on board.

I've removed or edited posts that I've made in the past because people have questioned it and on reflection I've thought I was a bit off hand. As mods we don't get infractions but I don't think I'm above being questioned. I always have a reason for my actions.


----------



## cudsyaj

Tinytom said:


> If you post about beating up women or punching women or raping women as a 'joke' then fully expect a counter punch line of a ban.
> 
> Such things are joked about between men so keep it in the Male Animal. If you post on the open board you run the risk of being banned.
> 
> I am all for a joke between guys but on the open board where women and young impressionable males might see it is not allowed.
> 
> Consider your audience before posting.
> 
> @Katy @Lorian @Pscarb @Milky @hackskii @Robsta @db


The Male Animal - where is it?


----------



## Tinytom

PHMG said:


> Your prob right, the two often go hand in hand. Along with coke, strippers and BMW's


Sold my BMW so that must be why I'm missing out.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Tinytom said:


> Not really. It's just logic isn't it? If you don't like the rules somewhere then go elsewhere.
> 
> Surely you went to school? Were you allowed to joke to the teachers about raping and beating women?


not really. the 'teachers' never joked to the kids about rape jokes.....but if they did, it would be a bit contradicting to then say 'joke about rape & you're expelled.

*i dont joke about rape*

im not being ****y mate....just another point of view. i dont make the rules at the end of the day


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Tinytom said:


> I can imagine which gif it was. The bird getting punched?
> 
> Not a great post I must admit. I detest seeing that sort of stuff.
> 
> Infractions are there as a warning that you've overstepped the posting rules a bit. Just take it on board.
> 
> I've removed or edited posts that I've made in the past because people have questioned it and on reflection I've thought I was a bit off hand. As mods we don't get infractions but I don't think I'm above being questioned. I always have a reason for my actions.


Yeah that was the one. I'm not into any violence if it can be avoided. But that gif fitted the way that thread had gone, but it wasn't my opinion or me condoning it. Apparently it was Snookie from Jersey Shore or something, so it's been on TV.

I got my infraction for insulting comments/derogatory post, which I can't see how it fits either.

But hey lesson learned.


----------



## Beklet

Breda said:


> Too many people, mainly the females and thats the real issue here
> 
> Waitin for this post to be reported


*sigh*

Enjoy your wait 

I'm not easily offended, I have a very sick sense of humour and with friends we talk about all sorts of things we'd never discuss in polite company. The odd joke doesn't bother me but recently it seemed people were deli erately posting jokes to get a rise then being nasty to anyone that either bit or complained about the constant abuse. The whole 'white knight' and sexist crap is straight from another bb board where half the people on there have no idea what a real girl even looks like.

Thing is, I've had perfectly good banter with most people on the board but the last few weeks have turned some of them into someone quite nasty. May be a pack memtality thi g or we may now be seeing their true colours but I personally hate getting abuse and grief for not having a y chromosome.


----------



## Tinytom

Dr Manhattan said:


> It's not even all of the females though. Most of them are a good laugh. There's just a handful that take things way too seriously and have a superiority complex. Maybe not enough cuddles (or too many) when growing up.


To be fair. The girls are in a minority and there is sometimes a picture of a group of male members ganging up on particular girl members on certain threads.

Because if this innocent (or slightly naughty) posts can be taken way out of line.

I have two sisters. It was great winding them up as a kid with saying deliberately inflammatory things to get a response.

That seems to happen a fair bit here and the rape and violence comments are ones that are certain to get a response.

Other stuff I think people just have to weather sometimes but personally and also the view of the mods is that such comments are for the MA only.


----------



## [email protected]

Dr Manhattan said:


> It's not even all of the females though. Most of them are a good laugh. There's just a handful that take things way too seriously and have a superiority complex. Maybe not enough cuddles (or too many) when growing up.


The thing is Dr M, for some of us domestic violence and rape are very serious issues that have had massive negative impact on our lives.

Silly sexist jokes don't actually bother me at all. I'm quite happy to get back in the kitchen and make a sandwich 

What does bother me personally is the casual way some people 'joke' about hitting and raping women. I realise that I could just switch off and walk away but why should I? I enjoy the forum (at least I used to) and I've learnt a lot from some fantastic people.

All this 'them and us' stuff is really boring now. We're all adults so a bit of mutual respect wouldn't go amiss.

Sorry, this wasn't all directed at you. You just happened to be the last to comment when I started my ramble.


----------



## Milky

I asked this yesterday and no one answered so l will ask again, have any of you " punch her in the ku*t " merchants ever done this in real life yourself ?


----------



## PHMG

Tinytom said:


> Not really. It's just logic isn't it? If you don't like the rules somewhere then go elsewhere.
> 
> Surely you went to school? *Were you allowed to joke to the teachers about raping and beating women*?


I actually used to :lol:

Although it fully agrees with your comment about posts in the right place (i was chatting to the teacher in the pub..and yes, its a rural area where i live and no problems with drinking at 16)

Sometimes the rules are changed though. Just look at the church of england, which will soon have to allow gay marriage even though its against their "rules".

Maybe the forum needs a no holes bared section for both sexes where anything goes. If you are easily offended, dont go into that section? I know we have MA, but seems a shame some of the girls that are more up for a laugh and not impaled with a pole up their ass should miss out on the totes megalolz?

...and lets face it, who doesnt like a good rapey joke :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Milky said:


> I asked this yesterday and no one answered so l will ask again, have any of you " punch her in the ku*t " merchants ever done this in real life yourself ?


No offend intended to anyone but seen this thread was reply after reply until you asked this....


----------



## Beklet

Dr Manhattan said:


> Yeah that was the one. I'm not into any violence if it can be avoided. But that gif fitted the way that thread had gone, but it wasn't my opinion or me condoning it. Apparently it was Snookie from Jersey Shore or something, so it's been on TV.
> 
> I got my infraction for insulting comments/derogatory post, which I can't see how it fits either.
> 
> But hey lesson learned.


Now you see, I objected to the post not because I believe for a minute you condone violence against women but because it might have encouraged some numpty to post something as bad if not worse.

Also....jersey shore? Sir, I am disappoint.


----------



## Beklet

PHMG said:


> I actually used to :lol:
> 
> Although it fully agrees with your comment about posts in the right place (i was chatting to the teacher in the pub..and yes, its a rural area where i live and no problems with drinking at 16)
> 
> Sometimes the rules are changed though. Just look at the church of england, which will soon have to allow gay marriage even though its against their "rules".
> 
> Maybe the forum needs a no holes bared section for both sexes where anything goes. If you are easily offended, dont go into that section? I know we have MA, but seems a shame some of the girls that are more up for a laugh and not impaled with a pole up their ass should miss out on the totes megalolz?
> 
> ...and lets face it, who doesnt like a good rapey joke :whistling:


Adults lounge?

And in answer...anyone who's ever been raped probably doesn't like them much, nor would anyone wrongfully accused


----------



## Dr Manhattan

[email protected] said:


> The thing is Dr M, for some of us domestic violence and rape are very serious issues that have had massive negative impact on our lives.
> 
> Silly sexist jokes don't actually bother me at all. I'm quite happy to get back in the kitchen and make a sandwich
> 
> What does bother me personally is the casual way some people 'joke' about hitting and raping women. I realise that I could just switch off and walk away but why should I? I enjoy the forum (at least I used to) and I've learnt a lot from some fantastic people.
> 
> All this 'them and us' stuff is really boring now. We're all adults so a bit of mutual respect wouldn't go amiss.
> 
> Sorry, this wasn't all directed at you. You just happened to be the last to comment when I started my ramble.


You're picking on me because I'm a boy and you're a girl aren't you!!!

:tongue:

No I appreciate what you're saying Jojo, and for me as well, domestic violence is a disgusting thing, regardless of who commits it.

I guess for some things, I find humour a way of dealing with the darker aspects and experiences that life throws at me. Like for example you know about my Dad don't you? Can't remember if I said, but I also had cancer when I was 18. Yet I still joke about suicide and cancer, which is probably in bad taste, but helps me through. I do however realise that for others who have suffered, joking about such things wouldn't be tolerated, so I understand on the domestic abuse thing.

As for the 'them and us' thing, I suppose the reason I perhaps come across as saying something about that is because I am aware that a member has made up untrue comments about me to other members, which paints me in a bad light. I don't really want to say any more, but I hope you can see why this could create a 'them and us' situation in that respect.


----------



## PHMG

Beklet said:


> Adults lounge?
> 
> And in answer...anyone who's ever been raped probably doesn't like them much, nor would anyone wrongfully accused


Adults lounge contains people that might not find it funny but want to talk about licking toes or whatever tame stuff is in there. Never really got the adult lounge. Everything you need is either in your bedroom or on xhamster??

My mate got raped by a man. We call him Rape Paul. He does chuckle...

...on the outside anyway :/


----------



## Dr Manhattan

Beklet said:


> Now you see, I objected to the post not because I believe for a minute you condone violence against women but because it might have encouraged some numpty to post something as bad if not worse.
> 
> Also....jersey shore? Sir, I am disappoint.


Haha I don't watch it. It was in the gif description. That's the worst thing anyone has ever suggested about me!


----------



## Beklet

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha I don't watch it. It was in the gif description. That's the worst thing anyone has ever suggested about me!


Oops..... :lol:


----------



## Breda

Tinytom said:


> Like I said. I ignore reported posts that I feel are just not worth reporting.
> 
> I only act on something that May infract on the boards business.
> 
> I also said I'm not against those jokes just not on the open board which causes issues.
> 
> That's not really that unfair is it?


Its not unfair, no, and you gotta do what you gotta do for the betterment of the forum..

. I get that.

The thing is all manner of jokes have been had on this forum for ages and now it seems certain jokes will no longer be tolerated because a minority of members cant contain their sand

Dont get me wrong jokin about rape and beatin women is pretty tasteless and shouldn't be allowed but a throw away comment like we had the other day was harmless. You as mods say yourself we aren't children but there's a certain "I'm tellin on you" kinda vibe goin on right now

One of the main attractions of this forum is the banter and I think it'd be a shame if we had to hide it away or water it down because of the sensitivities of a few


----------



## PHMG

Milky said:


> I asked this yesterday and no one answered so l will ask again, have any of you " punch her in the ku*t " merchants ever done this in real life yourself ?


Knee to the **** once.

Does that count? (she was cumming at me with her stiletto in my defence)


----------



## jon-kent

Obviously rape/abuse is a terrible thing. But, pretty much every joke ever is aimed at someones expence !

Jokes have always been told about abuse,rape, disasters, illness, celebrity deaths, war.....EVERYTHING, of course anyone thats experianced any of them will not find the jokes funny.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> You're picking on me because I'm a boy and you're a girl aren't you!!!
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> No I appreciate what you're saying Jojo, and for me as well, domestic violence is a disgusting thing, regardless of who commits it.
> 
> I guess for some things, I find humour a way of dealing with the darker aspects and experiences that life throws at me. Like for example you know about my Dad don't you? Can't remember if I said, but I also had cancer when I was 18. Yet I still joke about suicide and cancer, which is probably in bad taste, but helps me through. I do however realise that for others who have suffered, joking about such things wouldn't be tolerated, so I understand on the domestic abuse thing.
> 
> *As for the 'them and us' thing, I suppose the reason I perhaps come across as saying something about that is because I am aware that a member has made up untrue comments about me to other members, which paints me in a bad light. I don't really want to say any more, but I hope you can see why this could create a 'them and us' situation in that respect.*


its just the interwebz :lol:


----------



## PHMG

Are we still banned from say "pickeys" because that used to make some of the best threads :lol: :lol:


----------



## comfla

Sambuca said:


> am i only the person who comes on hear to talk about diet training and gear?  lol


I've head about gear what are those other two things? Supplement


----------



## PHMG

jon-kent said:


> Obviously rape/abuse is a terrible thing. But, pretty much every joke ever is aimed at someones expence !
> 
> Jokes have always been told about abuse,rape, disasters, illness, celebrity deaths, war.....EVERYTHING, of course anyone thats experianced any of them will not find the jokes funny.


I personally think its human nature to make light of very f.ucked up things.

One of my mates died recently in a car crash and when stood around with the rest of our group, i said "well....he was a boring c.unt though really" we all laughed :lol: sounds horrid, but we know he would have laughed as well.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish




----------



## Dr Manhattan

ewen said:


> its just the interwebz :lol:


The interwebz is serious business!


----------



## jon-kent

PHMG said:


> I personally think its human nature to make light of very f.ucked up things.
> 
> One of my mates died recently in a car crash and when stood around with the rest of our group, i said "well....he was a boring c.unt though really" we all laughed :lol: sounds horrid, but we know he would have laughed as well.


My mate is a fireman and he said about jokes being made when they went to a accident and could hear a beeper going off, turns out it was a fireman from there station on the way to work !!

Also said the other day about my dad telling me a joke about cancer, while he had stomach cancer !


----------



## Tinytom

Breda said:


> Its not unfair, no, and you gotta do what you gotta do for the betterment of the forum..
> 
> . I get that.
> 
> The thing is all manner of jokes have been had on this forum for ages and now it seems certain jokes will no longer be tolerated because a minority of members cant contain their sand
> 
> Dont get me wrong jokin about rape and beatin women is pretty tasteless and shouldn't be allowed but a throw away comment like we had the other day was harmless. You as mods say yourself we aren't children but there's a certain "I'm tellin on you" kinda vibe goin on right now
> 
> One of the main attractions of this forum is the banter and I think it'd be a shame if we had to hide it away or water it down because of the sensitivities of a few


I've never been one for the 'because I said so' approach. I always explain the reasoning behind rules I enforce.

I also like the banter here and one reason why I stay here is cos there's a lot of very funny and decent people on here who you could probably have a good laugh with in real life.

But banter seems sometimes to be going towards the 'say something horrendous just to post something' mentality, which if the person thought about for a few minutes they might not post it or post something better.

A lot of the guys getting banned recently have been decent guys. Just seen to want to test the line a bit. That really doesn't work with me. Pretty sure that comes from my doorman days, or maybe having kids lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Milky said:


> I asked this yesterday and no one answered so l will ask again, have any of you " punch her in the ku*t " merchants ever done this in real life yourself ?


Tbh I've used that saying on numerous occasions, it's regularly said near me. The fact that it is something that you WOULDNT do, is what makes it tongue in cheek.

I honestly can't see how it's THAT offensive. Of course were not gna 'kick 'er in the Cnut' ! It's just words, the same as ppl say 'I could kill you!' Murders not nice, but it's just a saying.

I think, and this is to @Tinytom also, everyone here is from different walks of life with massive variation in culture and social boundaries. Granted, I understand a time and a place for some banter, but off the cuff remarks like that seems a bit extreme, especially if it's said obviously in jest.

'Id kick 'er in the Cnut m8  '

Obviously just banter.^^

Were all adults. Where do u draw the line??? I'm sure if we went through everyone's posts most ppl have made similar remarks. Hence why some ppl have gone searching through them no doubt.


----------



## Milky

PHMG said:


> Are we still banned from say "pickeys" because that used to make some of the best threads :lol: :lol:


What the fu*k are " pickeys " :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## HAWKUS

PHMG said:


> I personally think its human nature to make light of very f.ucked up things.
> 
> One of my mates died recently in a car crash and when stood around with the rest of our group, i said "well....he was a boring c.unt though really" we all laughed :lol: sounds horrid, but we know he would have laughed as well.


Mate of mine died,at the time he owed me money,i posted on his facebook memory page 'fcuk i knew,i should of chased you for that money sooner,looks like al be waiting a while for that now' people found it funny because they knew he would of haha


----------



## Tinytom

jon-kent said:


> Obviously rape/abuse is a terrible thing. But, pretty much every joke ever is aimed at someones expence !
> 
> Jokes have always been told about abuse,rape, disasters, illness, celebrity deaths, war.....EVERYTHING, of course anyone thats experianced any of them will not find the jokes funny.


Exactly. Which is why certain 'hot topics' are best joked about in the MA


----------



## vetran

If someone. Kicked your daughter up the **** would you go out looking for them?or would you sit there p*ssin yourself laughin ay ,ask yourself that before posting such sh*te


----------



## mrssalvatore

Fatstuff said:


> Tbh I've used that saying on numerous occasions, it's regularly said near me. The fact that it is something that you WOULDNT do, is what makes it tongue in cheek.
> 
> I honestly can't see how it's THAT offensive. Of course were not gna 'kick 'er in the Cnut' ! It's just words, the same as ppl say 'I could kill you!' Murders not nice, but it's just a saying.
> 
> I think, and this is to @Tinytom also, everyone here is from different walks of life with massive variation in culture and social boundaries. Granted, I understand a time and a place for some banter, but off the cuff remarks like that seems a bit extreme, especially if it's said obviously in jest.
> 
> 'Id kick 'er in the Cnut m8  '
> 
> Obviously just banter.^^
> 
> Were all adults. Where do u draw the line??? I'm sure if we went through everyone's posts most ppl have made similar remarks. Hence why some ppl have gone searching through them no doubt.


I know I wasn't having a dig

I was just sated how the thread went quiet


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> The interwebz is serious business!


yes thats why you keep having sly digs at people , thing is all you guys saying its just the internet are the ones that keep going on and on and on like its the only thing that matters in your life .

everyone else finds other things to do like going to the gym


----------



## jon-kent

Tinytom said:


> Exactly. Which is why certain 'hot topics' are best joked about in the MA


Hence the sick joke thread mate !


----------



## PHMG

HAWKUS said:


> Mate of mine died,at the time he owed me money,i posted on his facebook memory page 'fcuk i knew,i should of chased you for that money sooner,looks like al be waiting a while for that now' people found it funny because they knew he would of haha


Dont get me started on facebook memory pages. That's just messed up imo. Completely unhealthy for close relatives etc. As if your mate is sat in heaven or hell lol'ing as he refreshes his mobile. My mates mrs died and he visited her page daily to say i love you and good night or whatever. F.ucked up.


----------



## Breda

Beklet said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Enjoy your wait
> 
> I'm not easily offended, I have a very sick sense of humour and with friends we talk about all sorts of things we'd never discuss in polite company. The odd joke doesn't bother me but recently it seemed people were deli erately posting jokes to get a rise then being nasty to anyone that either bit or complained about the constant abuse. The whole 'white knight' and sexist crap is straight from another bb board where half the people on there have no idea what a real girl even looks like.
> 
> Thing is, I've had perfectly good banter with most people on the board but the last few weeks have turned some of them into someone quite nasty. May be a pack memtality thi g or we may now be seeing their true colours but I personally hate getting abuse and grief for not having a y chromosome.


Tbh Becklet I dont think you're particularly heavy handed with the report button or easily offended so my comment wasnt aimed at you specically


----------



## Paz1982

jon-kent said:


> Obviously rape/abuse is a terrible thing. But, pretty much every joke ever is aimed at someones expence !
> 
> Jokes have always been told about abuse,rape, disasters, illness, celebrity deaths, war.....EVERYTHING, of course anyone thats experianced any of them will not find the jokes funny.


exactly. this is the british sense of humour to make jokes about things that, for people who are involved in them, are pretty horrendous... it only takes a disaster to be on the news and everyone thinks 'oh that's bad' then 10 mins later you get a text through with a joke about it, and I for one normally crack a smile at such jokes


----------



## jon-kent

ewen said:


> yes thats why you keep having sly digs at people , thing is all you guys saying its just the internet are the ones that keep going on and on and on like its the only thing that matters in your life .
> 
> everyone else finds other things to do like going to the gym




BUT !, im just getting ready for my 2nd training session of the day  :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS

PHMG said:


> Dont get me started on facebook memory pages. That's just messed up imo. Completely unhealthy for close relatives etc. As if your mate is sat in heaven or hell lol'ing as he refreshes his mobile. My mates mrs died and he visited her page daily to say i love you and good night or whatever. F.ucked up.


thats a bit strange tbh,he died young it was just started to show him a bit respect....moral of the story though,clues kinda in the title 'joke'.


----------



## MRSTRONG

jon-kent said:


> View attachment 137994
> 
> 
> BUT !, im just getting ready for my 2nd training session of the day  :lol:


i can see the dark nogainz mate well done


----------



## jon-kent

ewen said:


> i can see the dark nogainz mate well done


Theres a lot of beef in that pic mate (in the pan) :lol:


----------



## eezy1

who jokes about raping women :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

jon-kent said:


> Theres a lot of beef in that pic mate (in the pan) :lol:


it`s not lean beef :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

ewen said:


> yes thats why you keep having sly digs at people , thing is all you guys saying its just the internet are the ones that keep going on and on and on like its the only thing that matters in your life .
> 
> everyone else finds other things to do like going to the gym


Having some fun on the Internet doesn't mean someone takes it seriously. Surely the ones taking it seriously are the ones who keep reporting posts?

This is true, people do find other stuff to do other than be on here. However, if you compare the amount of time we've both been on here and our post counts, you'll see that you spend considerably more time on here than me.

So maybe taking your own advice of getting in the gym or training more wouldn't be a bad idea :wink:


----------



## HAWKUS

Are we still allowed to claim we support 'all pro-white organisations' though?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> Having some fun on the Internet doesn't mean someone takes it seriously. Surely the ones taking it seriously are the ones who keep reporting posts?
> 
> This is true, people do find other stuff to do other than be on here. However, if you compare the amount of time we've both been on here and our post counts, you'll see that you spend considerably more time on here than me.
> 
> So maybe taking your own advice of getting in the gym or training more wouldn't be a bad idea :wink:


yes i best take your advice and build some muscles .

this whole thread is based around people that make offensive remarks i guess that would be you given you have an infraction .

notice how the decent folk dont have infractions :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan

ewen said:


> yes i best take your advice and build some muscles .
> 
> this whole thread is based around people that make offensive remarks i guess that would be you given you have an infraction .
> 
> notice how the decent folk dont have infractions :lol:


My infraction was for comedy genius that others were jealous of!

If you keep this up ewen, I'm going to have to challenge you to a dungeon fight to the death!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

I have an infraction for apparently "source posting" not yet lost any sleep on it even though i have never sourced or posted any sources and there were no sources posted on that particular thread.. Still onwards and upwards


----------



## eigsiqan




----------



## MRSTRONG

Dr Manhattan said:


> My infraction was for comedy genius that others were jealous of!
> 
> If you keep this up ewen, I'm going to have to challenge you to a dungeon fight to the death!



View attachment 137995


----------



## ohno

PHMG said:


> #who gives a ****
> 
> No one is serious are they. And judging by some of the other stuff on the site, i would think this is the least of the problems.
> 
> Its ok to give open advice out for steroid use for all to read (including teens) but not to joke about bashing women?


also judging by some of the people on here would it even be possible for them to bash up a girl?

i can picture a few members on here giving it a go then getting knocked the fcuk out


----------



## ohno

Dr Manhattan said:


> It's not even all of the females though. Most of them are a good laugh. There's just a handful that take things way too seriously and have a superiority complex. Maybe not enough cuddles (or too many) when growing up.


 :scared:

surprised that one got through mate :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I have an infraction for apparently "source posting" not yet lost any sleep on it even though i have never sourced or posted any sources and there were no sources posted on that particular thread.. Still onwards and upwards


Was it reggae reggae sauce?


----------



## ohno

PHMG said:


> Dont get me started on facebook memory pages. That's just messed up imo. Completely unhealthy for close relatives etc. As if your mate is sat in heaven or hell lol'ing as he refreshes his mobile. My mates mrs died and he visited her page daily to say i love you and good night or whatever. F.ucked up.


very awkward, when someone puts up a status that someone has died i never know whether to "like" it or not

it's supposed to be used to show support but i get the idea when other likes don't follow that people take my like as being approval of the passing of said person. which is usually the case, i hate most people.

what gets on my nerves is when someone thinks i've clicked like in a r.i.p page to show my support


----------



## ohno

eezy1 said:


> who jokes about raping women :confused1:


rapists?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Tinytom said:


> Was it reggae reggae sauce?


Nah man thats too weak, i get mine in bulk


----------



## BettySwallocks

how do you tell if someone has an infraction? :confused1: fftopic:

and yeah always speak to bitches with respect you 'orrible lot.


----------



## Mish

Tinytom said:


> Was it reggae reggae sauce?


Would you of asked if it was that particular sauce had he not been black?


----------



## Tinytom

Mish said:


> Would you of asked if it was that particular sauce had he not been black?


He's black?


----------



## Breda

Tinytom said:


> He's black?


Almost... he's coconutty


----------



## AestheticManlet

ohno said:


> rapists?


They tend not to joke, hence their title lol.

OT: I agree with the op.


----------



## luther1

Breda said:


> Almost... he's coconutty


Is he what you ******* call a choc ice?


----------



## ohno

Ross1991 said:


> They tend not to joke, hence their title lol.
> 
> OT: I agree with the op.


i was just guessing

you seem to know more about their habbits than i do :whistling:


----------



## Mingster

I don't see how talk of whether a ban or infraction is fair or justified really matters tbh. If I owned a forum the only person I'd have to justify a ban to would be myself. If I thought someone was detracting from the forum/costing the forum income or members they'd be gone whether they had broken a rule of not...


----------



## Tinytom

BettySwallocks said:


> how do you tell if someone has an infraction? :confused1: fftopic:
> 
> and yeah always speak to bitches with respect you 'orrible lot.


You don't unless you're a mod. It prevents one person getting 5 infractions after 1 post lol.


----------



## Tinytom

Mingster said:


> I don't see how talk of whether a ban or infraction is fair or justified really matters tbh. If I owned a forum the only person I'd have to justify a ban to would be myself. If I thought someone was detracting from the forum/costing the forum income or members they'd be gone whether they had broken a rule of not...


Pretty much got it in one.

Although I do try to be more democratic and provide reasons.


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> Is he what you ******* call a choc ice?


Yes or a bounty dependin if the ***** is bein cold and creamy or dry and boring


----------



## Queenie

Breda said:


> Yes or a bounty dependin if the ***** is bein cold and creamy or dry and boring


Mmm bounty


----------



## essexboy

Well im slightly confused.No jokes about specific subjects,Unless its obviously a joke,that is not offensive to anyone? Jokes tend to have victims.Someone somewhere could take offence.Which raises the issue of why is rape and domestic violence, any more of a taboo subject then Murder, kiddie fiddling or ilness? Do other subjects have the green light, until someone finds offence?

Im not in anyway trying to irritate the mods and owners of this site.However, im sure a lot of the sponteneity, and knee jerk humour that made this site so appealing, will likely fade, if we have to consider the consequences, and analyse every reply, before we hit the button.(Can I say "hit" the button?)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Tinytom said:


> He's black?


Actually mahogany with a scent of cocoa butter



Breda said:


> Almost... he's coconutty





luther1 said:


> Is he what you ******* call a choc ice?


I find the above two posts are inflammatory and offensive and once i work out how to, i will be reporting


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

essexboy said:


> Well im slightly confused.No jokes about specific subjects,Unless its obviously a joke,that is not offensive to anyone? Jokes tend to have victims.Someone somewhere could take offence.Which raises the issue of why is rape and domestic violence, any more of a taboo subject then Murder, kiddie fiddling or ilness? Do other subjects have the green light, until someone finds offence?
> 
> Im not in anyway trying to irritate the mods and owners of this site.However, im sure a lot of the sponteneity, and knee jerk humour that made this site so appealing, will likely fade, if we have to consider the consequences, and analyse every reply, before we hit the button.(Can I say "hit" the button?)


Jesus christ!! (No offence to any religious persons who might be reading this) me and you are agreeing on things more often!!


----------



## essexboy

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Jesus christ!! (No offence to any religious persons who might be reading this) me and you are agreeing on things more often!!


Yeah Itll have to stop.If your religious,dont use the lords name in vain! (my gran used to say that)


----------



## Tinytom

essexboy said:


> Well im slightly confused.No jokes about specific subjects,Unless its obviously a joke,that is not offensive to anyone? Jokes tend to have victims.Someone somewhere could take offence.Which raises the issue of why is rape and domestic violence, any more of a taboo subject then Murder, kiddie fiddling or ilness? Do other subjects have the green light, until someone finds offence?
> 
> Im not in anyway trying to irritate the mods and owners of this site.However, im sure a lot of the sponteneity, and knee jerk humour that made this site so appealing, will likely fade, if we have to consider the consequences, and analyse every reply, before we hit the button.(Can I say "hit" the button?)


Think of it this way. Case in point above.

Reggae reggae sauce joke followed by choc ice etc jokes. Obvious jokes.

However what if instead the replies had been 'punch that *****' 'kick that golliwog in his big red lips'

It's the context and the wording. If something is obviously a joke then it will come across that way and if the poster really intends it as a joke it will be evident.

I've seen a dozen reported posts about certain things and only acted on one because when I look at a post it's generally with an open mind to see both sides. If it's something that causes an emotional response I generally let other mods deal with it as if I can't handle things objectively that's not for the good of the board.

I would say generally if you cross the line you'll get an infraction so you'll know not to post like that again.


----------



## ellisrimmer

Can't you lower the post count for male animal. I want to go in there but need 1000 posts. I can easily get to this by spamming by that's not good is it. I'd like to start joking about all those different things which have been mentioned


----------



## luther1

Golliwog haha. Going to use that one on my black friends now,instead of ******


----------



## Breda

Tinytom said:


> Think of it this way. Case in point above.
> 
> Reggae reggae sauce joke followed by choc ice etc jokes. Obvious jokes.
> 
> However what if instead the replies had been 'punch that *****' 'kick that golliwog in his big red lips'
> 
> It's the context and the wording. If something is obviously a joke then it will come across that way and if the poster really intends it as a joke it will be evident.
> 
> I've seen a dozen reported posts about certain things and only acted on one because when I look at a post it's generally with an open mind to see both sides. If it's something that causes an emotional response I generally let other mods deal with it as if I can't handle things objectively that's not for the good of the board.
> 
> I would say generally if you cross the line you'll get an infraction so you'll know not to post like that again.


That ******** lips are fukin big and red tho man they deserve to be kicked


----------



## essexboy

Tinytom said:


> Think of it this way. Case in point above.
> 
> Reggae reggae sauce joke followed by choc ice etc jokes. Obvious jokes.
> 
> However what if instead the replies had been 'punch that *****' 'kick that golliwog in his big red lips'
> 
> It's the context and the wording. If something is obviously a joke then it will come across that way and if the poster really intends it as a joke it will be evident.
> 
> I've seen a dozen reported posts about certain things and only acted on one because when I look at a post it's generally with an open mind to see both sides. If it's something that causes an emotional response I generally let other mods deal with it as if I can't handle things objectively that's not for the good of the board.
> 
> I would say generally if you cross the line you'll get an infraction so you'll know not to post like that again.


I understand exactly what you mean Tom.However.The context is being judged not just by the recipient But all those who read it.I agree that YOU posting that comment would be viewed in a gentler light than a newbie.Even though the newbie, made the same comment and was merely trying to get the same, unmalicious comedic effect that you were.

This is where the grey area exists.You, as a mod have to judge the amount of impact, and maliciousness of a post on behalf of someone else.However now context and intent, have now been removed from the scenario, and the jokes with forbidden subjects are banned.So even though you understand the context and comedic intent, you have to dish out bans, because it may or may not offend someone.


----------



## Paz1982

Breda said:


> That ******** lips are fukin big and red tho man they deserve to be kicked


probably got a big splif hanngin outa them as well :lol:


----------



## Tinytom

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Actually mahogany with a scent of cocoa butter
> 
> I find the above two posts are inflammatory and offensive and once i work out how to, i will be reporting


Maybe we can make you a mod. Have to change your user name to 'token' though.


----------



## Tinytom

essexboy said:


> I understand exactly what you mean Tom.However.The context is being judged not just by the recipient But all those who read it.I agree that YOU posting that comment would be viewed in a gentler light than a newbie.Even though the newbie, made the same comment and was merely trying to get the same, unmalicious comedic effect that you were.
> 
> This is where the grey area exists.You, as a mod have to judge the amount of impact, and maliciousness of a post on behalf of someone else.However now context and intent, have now been removed from the scenario, and the jokes with forbidden subjects are banned.So even though you understand the context and comedic intent, you have to dish out bans, because it may or may not offend someone.


I wouldn't ban someone generally for such posting. More likely a warning.

The reported posts for the violence etc are not just from girls. So it's something that crosses both boundaries. That's why we are having to act in a blanket manner.

Like I've said ill always consider context same as all other mods will.

If it's a genuinely funny and contextual post then people won't complain. Problem is that most of the recent ones haven't been.


----------



## Heath

Tinytom said:


> Consider your audience before posting.
> 
> @Katy @Lorian @Pscarb @Milky @hackskii @Robsta @db


How come you forget Det, he doesn't have a history of violence does he?

It's always the quiet ones :lol:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Tinytom said:


> Maybe we can make you a mod. Have to change your user name to 'token' though.


One step at a time man, my goal is to reach buckingham palace (id like to add not as a cleaner or burglar ) only then i can live life like my caucasian brethren lol


----------



## dbaird

Why not ban any sort of joke about any sort of violence... and then ban any light hearted use of words attributed to homosexuality used in a derogatory fashion, or equating someone to being a lesser person.

Girls, gay guys etc are a minority on here... So you may as well go the whole hog and stop the lot right now as all minorities want equality?

I am gay I get over it... no in fact I don't get over it I simply don't give a sh!t.... Its a straight male dominated environment and I quite enjoy the banter... and banter is all it is.

I think you should just start banning the miserable sods who report things like this in the first place...

Most people are here because of the banter... if they wan't squeaky clean posts then I am sure they would have figured out when joining that they were in the wrong place.


----------



## Heath

dbaird said:


> I think you should just start banning the miserable sods who report things like this in the first place...


----------



## Tinytom

dbaird said:


> Why not ban any sort of joke about any sort of violence... and then ban any light hearted use of words attributed to homosexuality used in a derogatory fashion, or equating someone to being a lesser person.
> 
> Girls, gay guys etc are a minority on here... So you may as well go the whole hog and stop the lot right now as all minorities want equality?
> 
> I am gay I get over it... no in fact I don't get over it I simply don't give a sh!t.... Its a straight male dominated environment and I quite enjoy the banter... and banter is all it is.
> 
> I think you should just start banning the miserable sods who report things like this in the first place...
> 
> Most people are here because of the banter... if they wan't squeaky clean posts then I am sure they would have figured out when joining that they were in the wrong place.


The board owners do not want it.

So that's it really. If you can't post on a forum without posting 'kick her in the Cnut' then you really need to reassess your vocabulary and mental capacity.


----------



## Tinytom

Heath said:


>


Can't see that gif properly on my phone but I'm pretty sure it will be a moronic one.

Considering the warnings you've had recently I wouldn't be surprised if you're the next one to go.

Sometimes best just to shut up and accept the rules.


----------



## Breda

Tinytom said:


> Can't see that gif properly on my phone but I'm pretty sure it will be a moronic one.
> 
> Considering the warnings you've had recently I wouldn't be surprised if you're the next one to go.
> 
> Sometimes best just to shut up and accept the rules.


I think its just Obama clappin in agreement


----------



## Tinytom

Breda said:


> I think its just Obama clappin in agreement


How ironic.

I'm sure Obama advocates those sorts of jokes as well. So that's ok then.


----------



## dbaird

Tinytom said:


> The board owners do not want it.
> 
> So that's it really. If you can't post on a forum without posting 'kick her in the Cnut' then you really need to reassess your vocabulary and mental capacity.


 but their happy with ****, f**got, and referencing people as gay as being an insult in jest?

Welcome to the double standards politically correct UKM I guess...

I don't make the kind of posts in question as lady parts quite scare me... so i'm not likely to get close enough to kick one :laugh:

I do on the other hand joke about stalking @ewen from time to time? Is that banning material?


----------



## dbaird

dbaird said:


> but their happy with ****, f**got, and referencing people as gay as being an insult in jest?
> 
> Welcome to the double standards politically correct UKM I guess...
> 
> I don't make the kind of posts in question as lady parts quite scare me... so i'm not likely to get close enough to kick one :laugh:
> 
> I do on the other hand joke about stalking @ewen from time to time? Is that banning material?


btw i am not suggesting you stop people talking that way as I find it quite amusing... as well as kick to the cnut :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> but their happy with ****, f**got, and referencing people as gay as being an insult in jest?
> 
> Welcome to the double standards politically correct UKM I guess...
> 
> I don't make the kind of posts in question as lady parts quite scare me... so i'm not likely to get close enough to kick one :laugh:
> 
> I do on the other hand joke about stalking @ewen from time to time? Is that banning material?


they dont like **** f**got jibes or jokes either .

and you can stalk as much as you like , i sell my training undies :whistling:


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> they dont like **** f**got jibes or jokes either .
> 
> and you can stalk as much as you like , i sell my training undies :whistling:


on ebay? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> on ebay? :lol:


no they banned me :lol:

pm me :whistling:


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> no they banned me :lol:
> 
> pm me :whistling:


your ok i broke into a few lockers in the changing rooms today while the guys were in the showers... so got some fresh stock for now...


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> no they banned me :lol:
> 
> pm me :whistling:


i know a facebook group you might be able to sell a few pairs on.... seriously lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> i know a facebook group you might be able to sell a few pairs on.... seriously lol


is this a stalkerish attempt to add me on fb :lol:

whats it called :whistling:


----------



## dbaird

blokes that make you horny lol private group....

wan't an invite to see if you can drum up some trade? lol they would like u I am sure lol... they are always posting pics of power lifters

I am on my last jab of one rip tomorrow.. so my stalking tendencies will probably start to mellow soon anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> blokes that make you horny lol private group....
> 
> wan't an invite to see if you can drum up some trade? lol they would like u I am sure lol... they are always posting pics of power lifters
> 
> I am on my last jab of one rip tomorrow.. so my stalking tendencies will probably start to mellow soon anyway


haha so they like fat bald dudes with big beards :lol:


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> haha so they like fat bald dudes with big beards :lol:


Yes... you might find some of the pictures a bit disturbing... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> Yes... you might find some of the pictures a bit disturbing... :lol:


still waiting for my invite :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

since reading the chimp paradox and accepting its message of "the world isnt fair" and you wont agree with everything, I look at things a little differently.

I think people should just accept this is the way it is and move on. ive made some cracking threads such as "would you drink a pint of shit a day for a year, for a million pounds" which got deleted but I accepted it and moved on, thinking that championship level threads such as punching a gorilla in the face stayed. you win some you lose some. the us against them stuff on here is getting very tiresome. listen this and feel better about yourself


----------



## Smitch

Ashcrapper said:


> since reading the chimp paradox and accepting its message of "the world isnt fair" and you wont agree with everything, I look at things a little differently.
> 
> I think people should just accept this is the way it is and move on. ive made some cracking threads such as "would you drink a pint of shit a day for a year, for a million pounds" which got deleted but I accepted it and moved on, thinking that championship level threads such as punching a gorilla in the face stayed. you win some you lose some. the us against them stuff on here is getting very tiresome. listen this and feel better about yourself


What he said.

No matter how much you try and reason it ain't gonna change, so best accept it and find something more enriching to waste your life on.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Smitch said:


> What he said.
> 
> No matter how much you try and reason it ain't gonna change, so best accept it and find something more enriching to waste your life on.


thanks Smitch. Its not said often enough on here what a peacemaker and all round good egg I am. great track by the way, bit of John Lee Hooker now


----------



## Loveleelady

Ashcrapper said:


> since reading the chimp paradox and accepting its message of "the world isnt fair" and you wont agree with everything, I look at things a little differently.
> 
> I think people should just accept this is the way it is and move on. ive made some cracking threads such as "would you drink a pint of shit a day for a year, for a million pounds" which got deleted but I accepted it and moved on, thinking that championship level threads such as punching a gorilla in the face stayed. you win some you lose some. the us against them stuff on here is getting very tiresome. listen this and feel better about yourself


your rite its sooo boring

just accept we got some dickheds on here

and the amazing members like meself make up for what they lack


----------



## Ashcrapper

Loveleelady said:


> your rite its sooo boring
> 
> just accept we got some dickheds on here
> 
> and the amazing members like meself make up for what they lack


thanks Loveleelady, the forum needs a strong leader to bring it back and I think I may be that person, with you by my side we can bring order and balance whilst making things look fabulous


----------



## Ashcrapper

rockin this now






tremendous


----------



## latblaster

That is a ****ing mazing! :bounce:


----------



## Loveleelady

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks Loveleelady, the forum needs a strong leader to bring it back and I think I may be that person, with you by my side we can bring order and balance whilst making things look fabulous


 we a

I just feel that we are the kind of people who others luk up to..

.its like the gud people of ukm have lost their way ansd fallin out o love and they just need some role models

im a bit of a firm leader think that's whats needed

whips and chains ezcite me


----------



## Ashcrapper

Loveleelady said:


> we a
> 
> I just feel that we are the kind of people who others luk up to..
> 
> .its like the gud people of ukm have lost their way ansd fallin out o love and they just need some role models
> 
> im a bit of a firm leader think that's whats needed
> 
> whips and chains ezcite me


whips and chains it is. and wax on the nipples


----------



## Tinytom

dbaird said:


> but their happy with ****, f**got, and referencing people as gay as being an insult in jest?
> 
> Welcome to the double standards politically correct UKM I guess...
> 
> I don't make the kind of posts in question as lady parts quite scare me... so i'm not likely to get close enough to kick one :laugh:
> 
> I do on the other hand joke about stalking @ewen from time to time? Is that banning material?


Not really the same although I get your point.

If I saw a post saying 'kick that f**got in the ass' that person would be banned.

That's more along an equal footing for comparison.


----------



## Tinytom

Also the overtly 'gay' 'no ****' type posting which is becoming the norm it seems has not gone unnoticed.

However seeing as most of those 'jokes' are 99% clearly banter between ironically non gay members it's allowed to go on as theres no obvious malicious intent.

You may remember a while back a gay member was attracting 'AIDS' comments in a derogatory fashion. Those comments were immediately stamped on.

It's difficult sometimes to know what to stamp on as there's a balance between banter and maliciousness.

There are some clear lines though and violence implied in a post generally is not seen as acceptable.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Tinytom said:


> Also the overtly 'gay' 'no ****' type posting which is becoming the norm it seems has not gone unnoticed.
> 
> However seeing as most of those 'jokes' are 99% clearly banter between ironically non gay members it's allowed to go on as theres no obvious malicious intent.
> 
> *You may remember a while back a gay member was attracting 'AIDS' comments in a derogatory fashion. Those comments were immediately stamped on. *
> 
> It's difficult sometimes to know what to stamp on as there's a balance between banter and maliciousness.
> 
> There are some clear lines though and violence implied in a post generally is not seen as acceptable.


that was started by my profile pic which I actually had forgot about it. removed it after all the grief. he was a total nutter though tbf


----------



## dbaird

Tinytom said:


> Also the overtly 'gay' 'no ****' type posting which is becoming the norm it seems has not gone unnoticed.
> 
> However seeing as most of those 'jokes' are 99% clearly banter between ironically non gay members it's allowed to go on as theres no obvious malicious intent.
> 
> You may remember a while back a gay member was attracting 'AIDS' comments in a derogatory fashion. Those comments were immediately stamped on.
> 
> It's difficult sometimes to know what to stamp on as there's a balance between banter and maliciousness.
> 
> There are some clear lines though and violence implied in a post generally is not seen as acceptable.


can I still talk about stalking @ewen ? you never answered that one :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Marc muscle ruined the Internet for me, his posts made my eyes bleed and I'm not homophobic lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG

dbaird said:


> can I still talk about stalking @ewen ? you never answered that one :lol:


Can't believe you have secretly being following me on facebook for months lol


----------



## Tinytom

dbaird said:


> can I still talk about stalking @ewen ? you never answered that one :lol:


Yes. But not sure why you'd want to unless you like big bears


----------



## marknorthumbria

ewen said:


> Can't believe you have secretly being following me on facebook for months lol


Does it make you feel warm inside knowing your the last person he thinks about before bed


----------



## mrssalvatore

Tinytom said:


> Yes. But not sure why you'd want to unless you like big bears


But he's a lovely big bear :thumbup1:


----------



## dbaird

Tinytom said:


> Yes. But not sure why you'd want to unless you like big bears


i do like big bears :wub:


----------



## dbaird

why do you think i have one sh!tting as my avi lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

bastards :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Can I just add that some of you need to take a look at yourselves when I become the voice of reason on here


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ashcrapper said:


> Can I just add that some of you need to take a look at yourselves when I become the voice of reason on here


have i dribbled in my beard again


----------



## mrssalvatore

ewen said:


> have i dribbled in my beard again


And I've blasted fizzy bubbles down my nose


----------



## MRSTRONG

mrssalvatore said:


> And I've blasted fizzy bubbles down my nose


Haha I'll refrain from saying what I want to say


----------



## SwAn1

Come on, just fcuk and get the tension out of the air!


----------



## MRSTRONG

SwAn1 said:


> Come on, just fcuk and get the tension out of the air!


 @Ashcrapper keeps turning me down

And @dbaird would fcuking ruin me


----------



## SwAn1

ewen said:


> @Ashcrapper keeps turning me down
> 
> And @dbaird would fcuking ruin me


So I'm 4th in the queue? ffs


----------



## MRSTRONG

SwAn1 said:


> So I'm 4th in the queue? ffs


And your not getting in :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

ewen said:


> @Ashcrapper keeps turning me down
> 
> And @dbaird would fcuking ruin me


lying bastard! never once turned you down


----------



## dbaird

ewen said:


> @Ashcrapper keeps turning me down
> 
> *And @dbaird would fcuking ruin me*


*
*

And you know it b!tch! :devil2:


----------



## dbaird

this thread is slowly turning towards sexual violence against men.... well @ewen anyway


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

ewen said:


> have i dribbled in my beard again


 @dbaird wants to do that.


----------



## dbaird

Dirk McQuickly said:


> @dbaird wants to do that.


Yes thats probably how it will end


----------



## Tinytom

Make your own thread. Perverts.


----------



## BigTrev

Tom i would never post against you bro,,,


----------



## comfla

BigTrev said:


> Tom i would never post against you bro,,,


But you are @BigTrev and he is @Tinytom .... you'd have im mate


----------



## romper stomper

> why people can say what they want in private. some people even say it in the public view but because they are comedians its ok


true indeed - and a reason why comedy should have boundaries


----------



## Tinytom

comfla said:


> But you are @BigTrev and he is @Tinytom .... you'd have im mate


No one can survive a headbutt to the knee caps.


----------



## dbaird

Tinytom said:


> No one can survive a headbutt to the knee caps.


 :ban:


----------



## BigTrev

Tinytom said:


> No one can survive a headbutt to the knee caps.


Hahaha good one buddy,,liked that:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

BigTrev said:


> Hahaha good one buddy,,liked that:thumb:


How tall are you Trev? Reckon Tom could even reach your knees, or is he gonna have to attack your ankles? :lol:


----------



## BigTrev

Gym Bunny said:


> How tall are you Trev? Reckon Tom could even reach your knees, or is he gonna have to attack your ankles? :lol:


Im not that tall actually,,im 5ft.11


----------



## Tinytom

dbaird said:


> :ban:


Ha ha

It's a statement not a course of action


----------



## Gym Bunny

BigTrev said:


> Im not that tall actually,,im 5ft.11


Awww. I r sad now.


----------



## BigTrev

Gym Bunny said:


> Awww. I r sad now.


Sure lend me your high heels and I can be 6ft.4,,,


----------



## mrssalvatore

BigTrev said:


> Sure lend me your high heels and I can be 6ft.4,,,


You can have mine

Am sick of falling over in the buggas


----------



## BigTrev

mrssalvatore said:


> You can have mine
> 
> Am sick of falling over in the buggas


maybe a bad idea at the weekends with my wine tho,,,it was just last Saturday I ripped a ladder on my tights:whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

BigTrev said:


> maybe a bad idea at the weekends with my wine tho,,,it was just last Saturday I ripped a ladder on my tights:whistling:


Damn always keep a bottle of clear nail varnish on you!! Stop that ladder right in its tracks


----------



## Dudeofdoom

mrssalvatore said:


> Damn always keep a bottle of clear nail varnish on you!! Stop that ladder right in its tracks


I'm getting really worried as I know this trick......


----------



## Jakey_Clapham

Dr Manhattan said:


> Are women allowed to joke about hitting men?


I quite like the idea of being hit by women.........


----------



## comfla

Jakey_Clapham said:


> I quite like the idea of being hit by women.........


Can nae whack a hefty spanking like. You should pm @tamara


----------



## Queenie

comfla said:


> Can nae whack a hefty spanking like. You should pm @tamara


Or Queenie  :whistling:


----------



## comfla

RXQueenie said:


> Or Queenie  :whistling:


calm doon, dinnae want this laddies ar$e cheeks to burst like a punctured innertube


----------



## Jakey_Clapham

RXQueenie said:


> Or Queenie  :whistling:


Memo me and we will arrange something!


----------



## mrbritish

mrssalvatore said:


> Damn always keep a bottle of clear nail varnish on you!! Stop that ladder right in its tracks


And it smells nice too ...

Nearly as good as remover mmmm


----------

